# jedweder



## Tömk

Hallo zusammen!

Was bedeutet "jedweder" und "ja" in diesem Zusammenhang?

Das Buch kann ohne weitere Vorkenntnisse von Menschen *jedweder* Mutterprache benutzt werden, da die Bilder *ja* eine universal verständliche Sprache sprechen.

Mein Versuch wäre: El libro puede ser utilizado por personas que hablen *cualquier idioma*, sin conocimientos previos, ya que las imágenes *en sí *hablan por sí mismas un idioma universal entendible.

Nicht schlecht, oder? 

Lieben Dank!


----------



## Tonerl

Tömk said:


> *Nicht schlecht, oder?*


*
jedweder (cualquier(a)) *
jeder einzelne, jeder erdenkliche (jeder, jeglicher)

*en sí*
an sich

Das Buch kann ohne weitere Vorkenntnisse von Menschen *jedweder/jeder/jeglicher* Mutterprache benutzt werden, da die Bilder *ja/an sich* eine universal verständliche Sprache sprechen. 

Saludos


----------



## anahiseri

Tömk said:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Was bedeutet "jedweder" und "ja" in diesem Zusammenhang?
> 
> Das Buch kann ohne weitere Vorkenntnisse von Menschen *jedweder* Mutterprache benutzt werden, da die Bilder *ja* eine universal verständliche Sprache sprechen.
> 
> Mein Versuch wäre: El libro puede ser utilizado por personas que hablen *cualquier idioma*, sin conocimientos previos, ya que las imágenes *en sí *hablan por sí mismas un idioma universal entendible.
> 
> Nicht schlecht, oder?
> 
> Lieben Dank!


No está nada mal, pero yo diría
personas *de cualquier lengua materna *(es traducción más exacta)
un idioma universal *comprensible *(es más común)


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

¿Se dice 'Mutterprache' o 'Muttersprache'?


----------



## Tonerl

Marcio_Osorio said:


> ¿Se dice *"Mutterprache"*  o 'Muttersprache'?



Por supuesto hay que decir:
*"Muttersprache" *

*El mejor escribano echa un borrón !*


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Tömk

Marcio_Osorio said:


> ¿Se dice 'Mutterprache' o 'Muttersprache'?


No lo había notado, sorry.


----------



## Tömk

Danke für deine Antwort anahiseri!


----------

